

Multi-User Dungeon – British Legends - max0563
http://british-legends.com/CMS/

======
DonHopkins
Here's some notes I wrote down on how to connect to Essex University via an
ARPANET gateway, log in to Essex University, and run MUD! I must have been
about 15 at the time. I wrote it on one page of a Zork map, as you can see.

[http://www.donhopkins.com/home/images/EssexMUDLogin.jpg](http://www.donhopkins.com/home/images/EssexMUDLogin.jpg)

Thanks a lot to Richard A. Bartle and Michael Lawrie for sharing!

Here are the instructions and some notes to explain what the commands mean:

MUD: Multi User Dungeon

@O 42 -- This was the old TIP command to open a connection to an NCP host id
#42 (NCP host IDs were 8 bits. The TIP command to connect to a host was later
changed to @L. See "User's Guide to the Terminal IMP" at
[http://www.dtic.mil/cgi-
bin/GetTRDoc?Location=U2&doc=GetTRDo...](http://www.dtic.mil/cgi-
bin/GetTRDoc?Location=U2&doc=GetTRDoc.pdf&AD=ADA014398) . IMP 42 was in London
-- see [http://www.rfc-editor.org/ien/ien42.txt](http://www.rfc-
editor.org/ien/ien42.txt) )

%CON ESX TORUS EPSS 52200300 -- That's a command to the gateway to connect to
Essex University in the UK.

LOG 1776,1776 -- That logs you into the guest account for Americans to play
MUD.

Password BUZBY

TY GUID.TXT -- That types out the intro guide to MUD.

RU DSKB:MUD[2011,2653] -- That runs MUD.

K/P or K/B Logs off

~~~
dang
That's so great. Who was Eliot? :)

~~~
DonHopkins
Eliot lived in Northern Virginia, had the user name ELIOT@AI (an MIT AI lab
tourist account), and I think his dad worked for the FBI.

------
mickeyp
I miss MUDs. I remember writing a sophisticated bot to farm mobs (mobiles;
monsters) for me and my friends so I could watch TV whilst it was grinding
away at the game. Great times.

------
dvanduzer
Aaaaaand, my personal favorite long-running virtual world, Federation is still
around: [http://ibgames.net/](http://ibgames.net/)

